# Seminary Paper Blog



## Christusregnat (Mar 1, 2013)

Howdy,

My mentor at the North American Reformed Seminary suggested that I seek to publish my written works. Toward that end, I've set up a blog for my seminary papers. I hope you are as blessed in reading as I was in writing!

Cheers,


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 1, 2013)

Adam,

Unfortunately, your website does not list the articles separately on the sidebar, either by date or topic. When I click on the month its one big scroll of essays.


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 1, 2013)

Shawn,

I have never blogged before. Any suggestions on how to fix that?

Cheers,


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 1, 2013)

This link shows articles separately, as my browser views it:

March | 2013 | reformedorthobilly

Does that work for you, brother?

Cheers,


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Mar 1, 2013)

If you have the option to insert tags in the sidebar where the date option resides, then that would be better. I use google's Blogger; I am not familiar with wordpress, but they should have that as an option.


----------



## Eric Sherwood (Mar 1, 2013)

From your Dashboard, click Appearance -> Widgets. Try to add the "Recent Posts" and "Tag Cloud" Widgets to your sidebar and see how you like the look of that. Both of those will make navigating easier.


----------



## Christusregnat (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks, Eric! Hopefully your tips will help.

Cheers,


----------

